# Bet you never know this secrets



## ashish_patel (Jan 9, 2008)

Getting used to using your keyboard exclusively and leaving your mouse behind will make you much more efficient at performing any task on any Windows system. I use the following keyboard shortcuts every day:

Windows key + R = Run menu

This is usually followed by:
cmd = Command Prompt
iexplore + "web address" = Internet Explorer
compmgmt.msc = Computer Management
dhcpmgmt.msc = DHCP Management
dnsmgmt.msc = DNS Management
services.msc = Services
eventvwr = Event Viewer
dsa.msc = Active Directory Users and Computers
dssite.msc = Active Directory Sites and Services
Windows key + E = Explorer

ALT + Tab = Switch between windows

ALT, Space, X = Maximize window

CTRL + Shift + Esc = Task Manager

Windows key + Break = System properties

Windows key + F = Search

Windows key + D = Hide/Display all windows

CTRL + C = copy

CTRL + X = cut

CTRL + V = paste

Also don't forget about the "Right-click" key next to the right Windows key on your keyboard. Using the arrows and that key can get just about anything done once you've opened up any program.


Keyboard Shortcuts

[Alt] and [Esc] Switch between running applications

[Alt] and letter Select menu item by underlined letter

[Ctrl] and [Esc] Open Program Menu

[Ctrl] and [F4] Close active document or group windows (does not work with some applications)

[Alt] and [F4] Quit active application or close current window

[Alt] and [-] Open Control menu for active document

Ctrl] Lft., Rt. arrow Move cursor forward or back one word

Ctrl] Up, Down arrow Move cursor forward or back one paragraph

[F1] Open Help for active application

Windows+M Minimize all open windows

Shift+Windows+M Undo minimize all open windows

Windows+F1 Open Windows Help

Windows+Tab Cycle through the Taskbar buttons

Windows+Break Open the System Properties dialog box



acessability shortcuts

Right SHIFT for eight seconds........ Switch FilterKeys on and off.

Left ALT +left SHIFT +PRINT SCREEN....... Switch High Contrast on and off.

Left ALT +left SHIFT +NUM LOCK....... Switch MouseKeys on and off.

SHIFT....... five times Switch StickyKeys on and off.

NUM LOCK...... for five seconds Switch ToggleKeys on and off.

explorer shortcuts

END....... Display the bottom of the active window.

HOME....... Display the top of the active window.

NUM LOCK+ASTERISK....... on numeric keypad (*) Display all subfolders under the selected folder.

NUM LOCK+PLUS SIGN....... on numeric keypad (+) Display the contents of the selected folder.

NUM LOCK+MINUS SIGN....... on numeric keypad (-) Collapse the selected folder.

LEFT ARROW...... Collapse current selection if it's expanded, or select parent folder.

RIGHT ARROW....... Display current selection if it's collapsed, or select first subfolder.




Type the following commands in your Run Box (Windows Key + R) or Start Run

devmgmt.msc = Device Manager
msinfo32 = System Information
cleanmgr = Disk Cleanup
ntbackup = Backup or Restore Wizard (Windows Backup Utility)
mmc = Microsoft Management Console
excel = Microsoft Excel (If Installed)
msaccess = Microsoft Access (If Installed)
powerpnt = Microsoft PowerPoint (If Installed)
winword = Microsoft Word (If Installed)
frontpg = Microsoft FrontPage (If Installed)
notepad = Notepad
wordpad = WordPad
calc = Calculator
msmsgs = Windows Messenger
mspaint = Microsoft Paint
wmplayer = Windows Media Player
rstrui = System Restore
netscp6 = Netscape 6.x
netscp = Netscape 7.x
netscape = Netscape 4.x
waol = America Online
control = Opens the Control Panel
control printers = Opens the Printers Dialog


internetbrowser

type in u're adress "google", then press [Right CTRL] and [Enter]
add www. and .com to word and go to it


For Windows XP:

Copy. CTRL+C
Cut. CTRL+X
Paste. CTRL+V
Undo. CTRL+Z
Delete. DELETE
Delete selected item permanently without placing the item in the Recycle Bin. SHIFT+DELETE
Copy selected item. CTRL while dragging an item
Create shortcut to selected item. CTRL+SHIFT while dragging an item
Rename selected item. F2
Move the insertion point to the beginning of the next word. CTRL+RIGHT ARROW
Move the insertion point to the beginning of the previous word. CTRL+LEFT ARROW
Move the insertion point to the beginning of the next paragraph. CTRL+DOWN ARROW
Move the insertion point to the beginning of the previous paragraph. CTRL+UP ARROW
Highlight a block of text. CTRL+SHIFT with any of the arrow keys
Select more than one item in a window or on the desktop, or select text within a document. SHIFT with any of the arrow keys
Select all. CTRL+A
Search for a file or folder. F3
View properties for the selected item. ALT+ENTER
Close the active item, or quit the active program. ALT+F4
Opens the shortcut menu for the active window. ALT+SPACEBAR
Close the active document in programs that allow you to have multiple documents open simultaneously. CTRL+F4
Switch between open items. ALT+TAB
Cycle through items in the order they were opened. ALT+ESC
Cycle through screen elements in a window or on the desktop. F6
Display the Address bar list in My Computer or Windows Explorer. F4
Display the shortcut menu for the selected item. SHIFT+F10
Display the System menu for the active window. ALT+SPACEBAR
Display the Start menu. CTRL+ESC
Display the corresponding menu. ALT+Underlined letter in a menu name
Carry out the corresponding command. Underlined letter in a command name on an open menu
Activate the menu bar in the active program. F10
Open the next menu to the right, or open a submenu. RIGHT ARROW
Open the next menu to the left, or close a submenu. LEFT ARROW
Refresh the active window. F5
View the folder one level up in My Computer or Windows Explorer. BACKSPACE
Cancel the current task. ESC
SHIFT when you insert a CD into the CD-ROM drive Prevent the CD from automatically playing.

Use these keyboard shortcuts for dialog boxes:

To Press
Move forward through tabs. CTRL+TAB
Move backward through tabs. CTRL+SHIFT+TAB
Move forward through options. TAB
Move backward through options. SHIFT+TAB
Carry out the corresponding command or select the corresponding option. ALT+Underlined letter
Carry out the command for the active option or button. ENTER
Select or clear the check box if the active option is a check box. SPACEBAR
Select a button if the active option is a group of option buttons. Arrow keys
Display Help. F1
Display the items in the active list. F4
Open a folder one level up if a folder is selected in the Save As or Open dialog box. BACKSPACE

If you have a Microsoft Natural Keyboard, or any other compatible keyboard that includes the Windows logo key and the Application key , you can use these keyboard shortcuts:


Display or hide the Start menu. WIN Key
Display the System Properties dialog box. WIN Key+BREAK
Show the desktop. WIN Key+D
Minimize all windows. WIN Key+M
Restores minimized windows. WIN Key+Shift+M
Open My Computer. WIN Key+E
Search for a file or folder. WIN Key+F
Search for computers. CTRL+WIN Key+F
Display Windows Help. WIN Key+F1
Lock your computer if you are connected to a network domain, or switch users if you are not connected to a network domain. WIN Key+ L
Open the Run dialog box. WIN Key+R
Open Utility Manager. WIN Key+U

accessibility keyboard shortcuts:

Switch FilterKeys on and off. Right SHIFT for eight seconds
Switch High Contrast on and off. Left ALT+left SHIFT+PRINT SCREEN
Switch MouseKeys on and off. Left ALT +left SHIFT +NUM LOCK
Switch StickyKeys on and off. SHIFT five times
Switch ToggleKeys on and off. NUM LOCK for five seconds
Open Utility Manager. WIN Key+U

shortcuts you can use with Windows Explorer:


Display the bottom of the active window. END
Display the top of the active window. HOME
Display all subfolders under the selected folder. NUM LOCK+ASTERISK on numeric keypad (*)
Display the contents of the selected folder. NUM LOCK+PLUS SIGN on numeric keypad (+)
Collapse the selected folder. NUM LOCK+MINUS SIGN on numeric keypad (-)
Collapse current selection if it's expanded, or select parent folder. LEFT ARROW
Display current selection if it's collapsed, or select first subfolder. RIGHT ARROW


----------



## blueshift (Jan 9, 2008)

> Bet you never know this secrets



I knew it. Its just that I dont have time in copy pasting these things.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 9, 2008)

These are hardly secrets dude! But well done on making such a comprehensive list! 

A cool tip. Just make a shortcut of anything in the %systemroot%:\WINDOWS\Ststem32 directory and rename it to anything convenient. You can now run that by typing its name into the " run" box.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2008)

Copy pasted from *ilol.wordpress.com/2007/12/07/best-keyboard-shortcuts/
or
*dudemjk.blogspot.com/2007/09/windows-keyboard-shortkey.html


----------



## krates (Jan 9, 2008)

i know many of them man


----------



## valtea (Jan 9, 2008)

nice shortcuts. some of them are very handy. the hard part is remembering them


----------



## utsav (Jan 9, 2008)

it can be clearly understood that its a copy paste work


----------



## New (Jan 10, 2008)

All are old secrets!


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 10, 2008)

*This SECRETS* *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif


----------



## lywyre (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Asish! you forgot to mention the secrets


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 10, 2008)

blueshift said:


> I knew it. Its just that I dont have time in copy pasting these things.


 
i too *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## Ron (Jan 10, 2008)

LOl^^^


----------



## Who (Jan 10, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> i too *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif



Lol look whose saying.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 10, 2008)

Secrets?


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 10, 2008)

You lost the bet, so what was the bet for


----------



## Orionz (Jan 11, 2008)

Who tell u tat these are secrets......LOL

but helpful for noob.


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2008)

either this guy is dumb or he is acting dumb ... he has been told in every post of his that he should mention sources and the stuff he is posting is pretty old and even posted often on this forum itself


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 11, 2008)

blueshift said:


> I knew it. Its just that I dont have time in copy pasting these things.


Mate your Avatar's Awesome


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ your too.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 12, 2008)

_ already knew it._


----------



## nvidia (Jan 12, 2008)

lolzz... Are these really "secrets"??


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 12, 2008)

ashish_patel said:


> CTRL + C = copy
> 
> CTRL + X = cut
> 
> CTRL + V = paste



A BIG secret even Microsoft don't know this.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 12, 2008)

I know this secrets even BEFORE u copy-pasted this thing.. 

no offence,dude


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 12, 2008)

If you want to copy-paste, please do so and mention the source!
But atleast don't give a title that sounds 'Larger than life!'

No offence, but when you say 'new' or 'latest', our expectations from a thread increase.


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

Knew many of them......but anyhow thanx for the rest.,,,,


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mods pls delete this "Secret" thread.


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2008)

abey jab bacha paida hotta hai na tab usko yeh sab bataya jaata hai


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 13, 2008)

iMav said:


> abey jab bacha paida hotta hai na tab usko yeh sab bataya jaata hai


NO yaar... when a baby(obv, an adult can't) is born, they keep telling him "the first saviour wud alwys be CTRL+ALT+DEL, and done with _bhoot pishach nikat nahi aave_ can always save the day."
LOL


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 13, 2008)

Oye daadi wale uncleji din me kitne tutorial cut copy paste karte hain? 

ABSOLUTELY VEHLA BANDA


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 13, 2008)

*ROFL...*



			
				the noobie said:
			
		

> Type the following commands in your Run Box (Windows Key + R) or Start Run
> 
> devmgmt.msc = Device Manager
> msinfo32 = System Information
> ...


Bacche... i'll tell u a secret u didnt know...

U can get any file/folder to run/open by typin their name in "run" box!!!
How?
Simply place a shortcut to that file/folder in ur *<primary partition>:\windows* directory, ya... the _*C:\Windows*_ for many users!!!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 13, 2008)

I bet you never knew this:

*materialmama.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/ani_lockstitch2.gif

How a bobbin of a shewing machine works!


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> NO yaar... when a baby(obv, an adult can't) is born, they keep telling him "the first saviour wud alwys be CTRL+ALT+DEL, and done with _bhoot pishach nikat nahi aave_ can always save the day."
> LOL


oye hanuman chalisa kyu likh raha hai


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> oye hanuman chalisa kyu likh raha hai


Oye Because that's what I did while formatting my computer the first time.



amitava82 said:


> I bet you never knew how a bobbin of a shewing machine works!



Yeah.. that was something nice to know


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey hey people....dont say like this...

uske point of view se socho.. its top secret information of CIA...


----------

